# Fishing and "other stuff "



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I know Fishing keeps us all pretty busy but do you have any hobbies that keep you occupied when you're not on the water, hunting, fly tying or lure making, hiking ?
I hunt when I can't fish and when I'm unable to do either of those I like to carve and make decoys, some I use and some I display in my basement.
I'm stuck at home today(bored) helping my wife get the house ready for a Christmas party and working on a few new ducks.








How do you waste your time ?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Besides hunting....I've been remodeling a newer house. It was built in 2001 and everything is or should I say "was" builders grade when we moved in. New floors, new kitchen, new deck(s), new shed, new windows, made a play area for the grandkids in the basement, the list goes on. Right now I'm in the process of a bathroom remodel and when it's done I plan on a remodel in the other bath.
All the major stuff will be done this winter and then I pretty much plan on going back to being useless!

I like those decoys, that's pretty cool. Every now and then we buy a new decoy and add it to our simple collection. Maybe have 8 or 10, the grandkids always play with them.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

DO NOT show House those Ducks! He'll figure out a way to get his boat in your basement and try to run them over. 

Seriously, those are VERY nice decoys. Well done!

How do I waste my time, lol... Fishing wise, I'm cleaning reels and respooling so gear is always ready to go; I tinker with lures and make modifications and sometimes draw up mock designs that I'd like to see/make one day; always looking for bargains online or in the stores; scouting spots and making to do lists of places to fish.

Non Fishing; always reading up on Cisco networking equipment/technology for career purposes; playing acoustic guitar and looking to buy a 3 string shovel guitar; poker and blackjack tournaments; and... Turntablism... Been doing DJ stuff since the late 80's. I have close to 10,000 vinyl LPs and Singles. Here's a few good examples of stuff that I do with that. (added edit: Just so you guys know, this isn't me in the vids, lol) When I can I like to hit the range with my sidearm and .308 Win. Always tweaking the scope or making mods too. I also prefer to do my own maintenance on my vehicles as long as I have the proper tools and time to do so. Mountain and Road cycling when I have time along with lifting weights/working out. Looking to pickup another drum set. Sold the one I had over 25 years ago, really miss playing drums.

Warning, May Contain Language.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Sure I'll play 

The main reason I fish so much is because I'm flat broke. I can fish easily on a cheap budget. Also being married and now have a kid means less time to do what I want to do. With fishing, I can tailor it for whenever there is a little free time. Before work, before/after dinner, days off, when everyone else is sleeping etc. It's just so easy, buuut I have a number of other hobbies that I either still do on occasion or are on hold waiting to resume when $ allows. Here are the main ones...

#1 Skydiving. It just doesn't get any better. After nearly 800 jumps I've had to put it on hold until funds allow me to continue. I will be back  The closest to fishing I've gotten in this sport was riding inflatable sharks lol



#2 High power rocketry. Can't do it like I used to, but this is an awesome family hobby. It's really cool to watch something you built fly faster than the sound barrier on its way to 10,000ft. I still fly my rockets 1-2 times a year.



#3 Hiking/backpacking/climbing. I still travel the country a couple times a year for backpacking and hike whenever I can. Aside from travel costs this is another very cheap hobby(usually)



I also do a lot with astronomy, weather, and playing my bass guitar. It's tough fitting it all in with a wife and daughter lol


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Sending


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

The vast majority of my time these days is spent with family. I have a one year old boy and four year old girl so they keep the wife and I pretty busy. However i do still do have other hobbies besides outdoors stuff. I enjoy lifting weights and have been pretty consistent since i was 14.







this is a pic of me trying not to poop myself while deadlifting 495lbs.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

garhtr said:


> I know Fishing keeps us all pretty busy but do you have any hobbies that keep you occupied when you're not on the water, hunting, fly tying or lure making, hiking ?
> I hunt when I can't fish and when I'm unable to do either of those I like to carve and make decoys, some I use and some I display in my basement.
> I'm stuck at home today(bored) helping my wife get the house ready for a Christmas party and working on a few new ducks.
> View attachment 226309
> ...


I've recently enjoyed learning to Scuba Dive and have had some awesome trips in a time span. 









I am also a huge craft beer aficionado. I have a bunch of friends in the industry and love trying new crazy beers. My favorite styles are India Pale Ales, Sours, and Barrel Aged Stouts.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Things I do outside of fishing, working, and family. Just the order I typed them in, not in importance. 

I play a little bit of golf. A lot less this year. once reason I have started fishing more is simply because I can get to the river for an hour here and there easier than I can golfing for four. Plus I like fishing alone. Golfing by myself isn't the most fun.

My biggest thing outside is football. I coach in the fall and it is truly a year round passion. I'll go to at least 3 clinics this year, watch a ton of film, and continue to break down how we can improve as a staff and team. I really want to get more involved in building our leadership program this off season. I am also really focused on learning to understand ways to teach and develop the passing game. I've been an oline guy my whole limited career so I have a pretty good feel on the big guys (far from great) but I'm now trying to put the whole package together. I like to tinker with what I would do when I get my own offense. I've coordinated at the JV level and they gave me free reign to dress things up how ever I like as long as I kept the base learning the same. It's a lot of fun watching the kids grow and learn. I would do it for a living if it paid well enough.


----------



## Dolla513 (Jul 20, 2016)

Outsideof fishing i am 100% dad if im not at work


----------



## Dolla513 (Jul 20, 2016)

dytmook said:


> Things I do outside of fishing, working, and family. Just the order I typed them in, not in importance.
> 
> I play a little bit of golf. A lot less this year. once reason I have started fishing more is simply because I can get to the river for an hour here and there easier than I can golfing for four. Plus I like fishing alone. Golfing by myself isn't the most fun.
> 
> My biggest thing outside is football. I coach in the fall and it is truly a year round passion. I'll go to at least 3 clinics this year, watch a ton of film, and continue to break down how we can improve as a staff and team. I really want to get more involved in building our leadership program this off season. I am also really focused on learning to understand ways to teach and develop the passing game. I've been an oline guy my whole limited career so I have a pretty good feel on the big guys (far from great) but I'm now trying to put the whole package together. I like to tinker with what I would do when I get my own offense. I've coordinated at the JV level and they gave me free reign to dress things up how ever I like as long as I kept the base learning the same. It's a lot of fun watching the kids grow and learn. I would do it for a living if it paid well enough.


Who do u coach brother


----------



## Dolla513 (Jul 20, 2016)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Sure I'll play
> 
> The main reason I fish so much is because I'm flat broke. I can fish easily on a cheap budget. Also being married and now have a kid means less time to do what I want to do. With fishing, I can tailor it for whenever there is a little free time. Before work, before/after dinner, days off, when everyone else is sleeping etc. It's just so easy, buuut I have a number of other hobbies that I either still do on occasion or are on hold waiting to resume when $ allows. Here are the main ones...
> 
> ...


Whats up with those rockets alwayswanted to do that


----------



## erik55 (Apr 19, 2015)

I built a new guitar out of an old broken one. Just carved out the basic shape so I could play it acoustic and glued a birch top and back. Only cost about $50 and sounds pretty good. Definitely kept me busy building it let alone trying to figure out what design I was gonna go with.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Dangit, this thread made me realize I need more hobbies than just fishing...


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Dolla513 said:


> Whats up with those rockets alwayswanted to do that


Dolla, They are very similar to the model rockets a lot of people did as kids, just much bigger and more expensive. These motors require certification to fly, but can have hundreds and even thousands of pounds of thrust and sound like a fighter jet engine  Unlike the smaller rockets that rely on the motor to eject the parachute, most of these have altimeters in them which deploy the chute at a certain altitude. I fly at a club in Springfield. It's free to watch and we love visitors. You can check out the website here http://www.tripolimidohio.com/ If you want more info on anything rockets just pm me.

I'll throw in a few more photos too


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I'm an artist an avid bird watcher nature lover


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Dolla, They are very similar to the model rockets a lot of people did as kids, just much bigger and more expensive. These motors require certification to fly, but can have hundreds and even thousands of pounds of thrust and sound like a fighter jet engine  Unlike the smaller rockets that rely on the motor to eject the parachute, most of these have altimeters in them which deploy the chute at a certain altitude. I fly at a club in Springfield. It's free to watch and we love visitors. You can check out the website here http://www.tripolimidohio.com/ If you want more info on anything rockets just pm me.


How long between launches? That might be something I'd like to take my daughter to when it gets warmer.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Dolla513 said:


> Who do u coach brother


Chaminade Julienne


----------



## Dolla513 (Jul 20, 2016)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Dolla, They are very similar to the model rockets a lot of people did as kids, just much bigger and more expensive. These motors require certification to fly, but can have hundreds and even thousands of pounds of thrust and sound like a fighter jet engine  Unlike the smaller rockets that rely on the motor to eject the parachute, most of these have altimeters in them which deploy the chute at a certain altitude. I fly at a club in Springfield. It's free to watch and we love visitors. You can check out the website here http://www.tripolimidohio.com/ If you want more info on anything rockets just pm me.
> 
> I'll throw in a few more photos too


my kids would love that


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess I just enjoy working with wood, another one of my odd habits or hobbies is making hiking staffs. The ones that are twisted with a vine are a relished prize( by me any ways). I've given away many as gifts and keep a few handy for hiking or mushroom hunting trips. I normally top each one with a wooden carving or decoy head I wasn't happy with. I always carry a pocket saw when I'm out hiking or hunting and keep my eyes open for "twisty stiks".








Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

garhtr said:


> I guess I just enjoy working with wood, another one of my odd habits or hobbies is making hiking staffs. The ones that are twisted with a vine are a relished prize( by me any ways). I've given away many as gifts and keep a few handy for hiking or mushroom hunting trips. I normally top each one with a wooden carving or decoy head I wasn't happy with. I always carry a pocket saw when I'm out hiking or hunting and keep my eyes open for "twisty stiks".


Very nice!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I guess I just enjoy working with wood, another one of my odd habits or hobbies is making hiking staffs. The ones that are twisted with a vine are a relished prize( by me any ways). I've given away many as gifts and keep a few handy for hiking or mushroom hunting trips. I normally top each one with a wooden carving or decoy head I wasn't happy with. I always carry a pocket saw when I'm out hiking or hunting and keep my eyes open for "twisty stiks".
> View attachment 226596
> 
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


 Who knew Carp fisherman could be so talented !!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ML1187 said:


> Who knew Carp fisherman could be so talented !!


Technically, I'm more of a "trash fisherman"- gar, suckers and drum, I don't really fit in with those snooty carp guys, darn purist. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Technically, I'm more of a "trash fisherman"- gar, suckers and drum, I don't really fit in with those snooty carp guys, darn purist.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


My apologies sir. But those are some FINE looking walking sticks


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

dytmook said:


> How long between launches? That might be something I'd like to take my daughter to when it gets warmer.


We fly at a farm meaning that we can't fly during the summer when the crops have been planted. Generally speaking launches begin October/November and go through May or occasionally early June depending on what the farmers do that year. We usually fly the 1st and 3rd Saturday of the month and launches are from 10am until 5pm or earlier if no one else has anything to fly. There will not be any launches Jan/Feb this year however. If a number of people on here want to go up at the same time and it works with my schedule, I'll be out there and fly something. I have a couple K motors that are looking to take some fiberglass to 5000ft and I'd love to show them off.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Eatsleepfish said:


> We fly at a farm meaning that we can't fly during the summer when the crops have been planted. Generally speaking launches begin October/November and go through May or occasionally early June depending on what the farmers do that year. We usually fly the 1st and 3rd Saturday of the month and launches are from 10am until 5pm or earlier if no one else has anything to fly. There will not be any launches Jan/Feb this year however. If a number of people on here want to go up at the same time and it works with my schedule, I'll be out there and fly something. I have a couple K motors that are looking to take some fiberglass to 5000ft and I'd love to show them off.


That is insane man, 5,000ft? What happens if you lose it? I'd imagine when we are talking those types of altitudes it can get a bit hairy with atmospheric upper air wind directions etc.. I mean losing a $10 lure pisses me off. I can't imagine losing a hand made rocket with a monster hobby engine. That's gotta be >$500 invested, no?


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Bigguy513 said:


> That is insane man, 5,000ft? What happens if you lose it? I'd imagine when we are talking those types of altitudes it can get a bit hairy with atmospheric upper air wind directions etc.. I mean losing a $10 lure pisses me off. I can't imagine losing a hand made rocket with a monster hobby engine. That's gotta be >$500 invested, no?


Um it hurts...a lot. See that big black/blue/purple rocket? It flew 5 times. It's 5th and final flight was worth about $1400 on the pad. I was expecting to get all, but $200 of that back(the propellant was $200 for a 4.5 second burn time). It flew to 9720ft at a launch in IL and disappeared. Talk about feeling sick driving home with a loss like that. I got a phone call the next day from someone who found the rocket 1/4 mile away. A faulty $1.75 part failed to light the apogee charge at the top so the drogue(small parachute) never deployed. It proceeded downward at what must have been an astonishing rate because at 700ft when the main deployed, the parachute(rated for 500mph) shredded and a 500lb quicklink pinched up like a bow tie. It totally destroyed the airframe. All that came back intact was the $450 motor casing and a couple hundred bucks worth of altimeters. I have lost a couple, but none have been quite as pricey as that one lol. Grown men really do cry when their $5k project gets destroyed in front of their eyes lol Typically speaking anymore I borrow a gps tracker for flights over 8k.

It's winter. Here's a video with some cool flights from that particular launch. Some work and well others not so much. While my big one didn't make it on the video, the green/black one did. I sound terrible. Apparently my voice goes up and I sound stupid when I'm nervous haha My flight is right at the 1hr mark.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I drink beer.....well that and I have been working on what seems to be a endless family room remodel project, 6 weeks in and I can see light at the end of the tunnel, after that Im looking for a stretch of decent weather to head down to ky to play around flyfishing for trout and camping. Impressive walking sticks and decoys Garhtr the twisty ones are hard to come by.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Eatsleepfish said:


> We fly at a farm meaning that we can't fly during the summer when the crops have been planted. Generally speaking launches begin October/November and go through May or occasionally early June depending on what the farmers do that year. We usually fly the 1st and 3rd Saturday of the month and launches are from 10am until 5pm or earlier if no one else has anything to fly. There will not be any launches Jan/Feb this year however. If a number of people on here want to go up at the same time and it works with my schedule, I'll be out there and fly something. I have a couple K motors that are looking to take some fiberglass to 5000ft and I'd love to show them off.


Ok cool, so if you launched at say 10am how long until someone else would go? I've got a toddler so I have to keep her engaged lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

One of my other strange habits, I love to catch fish on other folks tackle.
I found all this picking up trash below a local spillway and I'll catch a few W/Bass, Crappie and saugeyes on this junk. 















The only thing better is finding a couple flies that have been lost and catching a few fish on them.
On a sad note I filled up two bags with trash, why can't those guys find the trash can 
I could possibly catch a fish if I wasn't busy wasting all my time.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

garhtr said:


> One of my other strange habits, I love to catch fish on other folks tackle.
> I found all this picking up trash below a local spillway and I'll catch a few W/Bass, Crappie and saugeyes on this junk.
> View attachment 227032
> View attachment 227033
> ...


I sorta do the same garhtr. I have a basket full of old abandoned bobbers I find when kayaking....Pick up of logs, stuck in trees and the occasional one floating free downstream. Always feels good for some reason when l I'm taking out and empty out a large haul of them out of the kayak.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

garhtr said:


> One of my other strange habits, I love to catch fish on other folks tackle.
> I found all this picking up trash below a local spillway and I'll catch a few W/Bass, Crappie and saugeyes on this junk.
> View attachment 227032
> View attachment 227033
> ...


Is that a bonefish fly? You're in the Bahamas aren't you. I know your spot!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Crawdude said:


> Is that a bonefish fly? You're in the Bahamas aren't you. I know your spot!


I'm not in the Bahamas but that is a salt water fly and with a little rework and touch- up I hope to catch a few skip- jack and maybe W/bss on it , not to mention the fact that the discarded x- rap has a few 30 " saugeye  In its future
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

garhtr said:


> One of my other strange habits, I love to catch fish on other folks tackle.
> I found all this picking up trash below a local spillway and I'll catch a few W/Bass, Crappie and saugeyes on this junk.
> View attachment 227032
> View attachment 227033
> ...


That's my X-Rap sir! I'd like it back...  Broke off when I hooked into ManBearPig...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

EStrong said:


> That's my X-Rap sir! I'd like it back...  Broke off when I hooked into ManBearPig...


 You can have it back-----after I catch a 30" saugeye on it ( or manbearpig).

Maybe I will pass it on to a OGFer if I catch a fish on it, if they promised to post a pic of their fish and pass it along to some one else after catching a fish, it would be interesting to see just what it could produce  Who's in ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm 


garhtr said:


> You can have it back-----after I catch a 30" saugeye on it ( or manbearpig).
> 
> Maybe I will pass it on to a OGFer if I catch a fish on it, if they promised to post a pic of their fish and pass it along to some one else after catching a fish, it would be interesting to see just what it could produce  Who's in ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I'm in


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

garhtr said:


> You can have it back-----after I catch a 30" saugeye on it ( or manbearpig).
> 
> Maybe I will pass it on to a OGFer if I catch a fish on it, if they promised to post a pic of their fish and pass it along to some one else after catching a fish, it would be interesting to see just what it could produce  Who's in ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Very interesting idea. Kinda like "The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants" but for dudes, lol.

I'm in, sounds like an epic journey/thread is about to get started. I'll let you do the honors, fire up a new thread in the SW and let's see who'll play. I bet almost everyone who's a regular in the SW will want to do this. If you need any help facilitating this whole thing I'll jump in and help out. Two quick things I thought of right off; let's get fresh split rings and hooks on that X-Rap (pretty damn sure that's an X-Rap), and if anyone loses the lure they have to replace it with the same exact lure, e.g. size, color, etc., and admit they "lost" it, lol. Also there should be some kind of maximum time you're allowed to hold/fish the lure before passing it on to someone. If the next person never gets around to claiming the lure, they get skipped, put to the bottom of the list and the next person in line is now up to bat. Now the wheels are spinning, lol. I could create a blog or a webpage to document this whole thing. You never know, this could be the start of a new nation/worldwide social fishing phenomenon, all thanks to YOU dude! LOL...  Can you tell I'm highly caffeinated? 

E...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll provide a new in the box x-rap but we'll need a batting order.
If we can get a few more names I'll send the lure to saugeye Tom, Tom will send it to estrong, estrong to me, me too whom ever speaks up next and so on.
Tom if you would like to PM me your address I'll send a lure soon. If some one loses it they can replace it and continue Fishing ??
Looking at the forecast it may be awhile before too many fish are caught.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

garhtr said:


> I'll provide a new in the box x-rap but we'll need a batting order.
> If we can get a few more names I'll send the lure to saugeye Tom, Tom will send it to estrong, estrong to me, me too whom ever speaks up next and so on.
> Tom if you would like to PM me your address I'll send a lure soon. If some one loses it they can replace it and continue Fishing ??
> Looking at the forecast it may be awhile before too many fish are caught.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I'm in too! We could say that as soon as you catch a 15" fish on it you have to pass it on, or 14 days, whichever comes first?

May be hard this time of year though...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

When I get a little more time I'll start a new thread or if one of you gentleman aren't busy feel free to do so.
1 Saugeyetom
2 Estrong
3 Garhtr
4 Flannelcarp
5 dytmook
6 eatsleepfish
7. Brandonw
8 Ml1187
9 dlarrick
10???

Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> When I get a little more time I'll start a new thread or if one of you gentleman aren't busy feel free to do so.
> 1 Saugeyetom
> 2 Estrong
> 3 Garhtr
> ...


Should we wait till March to start or now?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Should we wait till March to start or now?


Yes, March or I'll send the lure and you can judde when to begin but waiting will give us all a better opportunity to catch fish and work out the wrinkles in the system, time limit ect but I think everyone involved so far is pretty level headed( except me)
We'll get a new thread going and kick it off soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Yes, March or I'll send the lure and you can judde when to begin but waiting will give us all a better opportunity to catch fish and work out the wrinkles in the system, time limit ect but I think everyone involved so far is pretty level headed( except me)
> We'll get a new thread going and kick it off soon.


If I have to send it to e strong I'll put it in a small condom


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Amazing wood work Garhtr


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Should we wait till March to start or now?


Well some of us aren't afraid of the big bad cold, LOL... Hell I was out this morning for a few hours until the wind peeled my face off and had me looking like Skeletor with a fishing rod...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> If I have to send it to e strong I'll put it in a small condom


Har har hardy har har... Just pull out the small one you keep in your wallet and you're good to go... LOL...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Just need to shorten the time you have with the bait


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just need to shorten the tile you have with the bait


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Gr


Flannel_Carp said:


>


Grand torino


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I'll participate. No condom needed.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gr
> 
> Grand torino


"Get Off My Lawn...."


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

nuttycrappie said:


> Amazing wood work Garhtr


 Thanks, it's something I really enjoy doing, almost as much as Fishing.
What about your interests outside of Crappie Fishing ??


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm not worthy but count me in. I say we scratch the size limit though. I only catch fish this size


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

brandonw said:


> I'm not worthy but count me in. I say we scratch the size limit though. I only catch fish this size
> 
> View attachment 227082


Yea, I was thinking 1 trip and post a pic of your First fish not that additional pics wouldn't be appreciated.
We need some input on time to keep the lure, it's just for fun so no need to get to competitive. I'll buy to of the same lure in case some body goes rogue on us and just keeps our bait but I don't anticipate that happening.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm def in ... I've got the exact same lure, nailed some pig smallies in Minnesota with it !


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I'm in on this. Might be an opportunity for some of us to meet face to face as well, if we want to switch the lure off that way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Garhtr,,,I'd make strong help u set up the program


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

1 Saugeyetom
2 Estrong
3 Garhtr
4 Flannelcarp
5 dytmook
6 eatsleepfish
7. Brandonw
8 Ml1187
9 dlarrick
10 Smbhooker
11Aaron2012
12???
See any mistakes ??
This is the list thus far, I was thinking about cutting it off at 12 and maybe we could run through the list twice just in case someone gets a bad weather time frame ??? How much time should each angler receive ??? You lose the bait you must replace it and move it to the next fisherman??? Give me some input 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Brotherhood of the Traveling XRap?

If we start in March I vote 2 weeks possession or less if you've had a chance to get out and use it successfully.

2 weeks would allow a window for shipping and nasty weather. As much as a lot of us fish I doubt it would spend 2 weeks with each angler.

What a neat idea!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Smb will loose the first one to a pike


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

garhtr,nice work on the decoys, and the Bluebill is especially nice.
bank runner, great artwork and bird photos.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank


SMBHooker said:


> I'm in


I was hoping you would turn up, how cool would it be if you nailed that 20" Smallie on the traveling lure.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I'm in


Bout time.....bounty time!!!!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

This looks like it will be fun. 

If people want to make it slightly competitive, I thought of this. The person with the largest fish caught wins and gets to keep the lure. They then have to provide the next lure for competition and it has to be something different. 
I think 2 weeks is plenty.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

RR Pirate said:


> garhtr,nice work on the decoys, and the Bluebill is especially nice.
> bank runner, great artwork and bird photos.


Thank you, I made 6 of those bluebills, they're carved out of balsa with pine heads. I gave one away and still hunt with the others.
I've always dreamed of having a whole rig of balsa decoys but that's probably never going to happen, even If I started on them today I be to old to hunt over them before I completed them.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eatsleepfish said:


> This looks like it will be fun.
> 
> If people want to make it slightly competitive, I thought of this. The person with the largest fish caught wins and gets to keep the lure. They then have to provide the next lure for competition and it has to be something different.
> I think 2 weeks is plenty.


Present the lure to the winner at lunch.....submarine house or what ever


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The rivers will be blown out when I get the lure.....lol I'll be lake fishing...no private ponds.....all public stuff.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> The rivers will be blown out when I get the lure.....lol I'll be lake fishing...no private ponds.....all public stuff.


Doesn't have to be competitive, fish where you want. Not everyone has the same access to species of fish that are much longer on average.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Present the lure to the winner at lunch.....submarine house or what ever


mmmmmm super cheesesteak


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

This idea needs its own thread !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Doesn't have to be competitive, fish where you want. Not everyone has the same access to species of fish that are much longer on average.


Lol no pond.....your pond!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> This idea needs its own thread !


It's coming


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="garhtr, post: 2266183, member: 17103"

1 Saugeyetom
2 Estrong
3 Garhtr
4 Flannelcarp
5 dytmook
6 eatsleepfish
7. Brandonw
8 Ml1187
9 dlarrick
10 Smbhooker
11Aaron2012
12Catmangler
See any mistakes ?? Anyone get left off ??
[/QUOTE]
Stopped and picked up a new bait x-rap8 "cold steel" or we can use the #10 I found, I'll let Saugeyetom make the call since he's first.
Still got one spot open or two to make it " lucky 13"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> [QUOTE="garhtr, post: 2266183, member: 17103"
> 
> 1 Saugeyetom
> 2 Estrong
> ...


Stopped and picked up a new bait x-rap8 "cold steel" or we can use the #10 I found, I'll let Saugeyetom make the call since he's first.
Still got one spot open or two to make it " lucky 13"

View attachment 227107
[/QUOTE]
GO BIG OR GO HOME


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="Saugeye Tom, post: [/QUOTE]
GO BIG OR GO HOME

I'll drop the big bait in the mail shortly and you can start the new thread at your leisure once it arrives.
Fish it and Pass It Along to Estrong.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

EStrong said:


> Very interesting idea. Kinda like "The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants" but for dudes, lol.
> 
> I'm in, sounds like an epic journey/thread is about to get started. I'll let you do the honors, fire up a new thread in the SW and let's see who'll play. I bet almost everyone who's a regular in the SW will want to do this. If you need any help facilitating this whole thing I'll jump in and help out. Two quick things I thought of right off; let's get fresh split rings and hooks on that X-Rap (pretty damn sure that's an X-Rap), and if anyone loses the lure they have to replace it with the same exact lure, e.g. size, color, etc., and admit they "lost" it, lol. Also there should be some kind of maximum time you're allowed to hold/fish the lure before passing it on to someone. If the next person never gets around to claiming the lure, they get skipped, put to the bottom of the list and the next person in line is now up to bat. Now the wheels are spinning, lol. I could create a blog or a webpage to document this whole thing. You never know, this could be the start of a new nation/worldwide social fishing phenomenon, all thanks to YOU dude! LOL...  Can you tell I'm highly caffeinated?
> 
> E...


Musical X Raps?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> [QUOTE="Saugeye Tom, post:


GO BIG OR GO HOME

I'll drop the big bait in the mail shortly and you can start the new thread at your leisure once it arrives.
Fish it and Pass It Along to Estrong.
Good luck and Good Fishing ![/QUOTE]
Wait....I'm not that great of a writer......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's coming


Help do the thread Matt....


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in! It'd be nice having to replace it to send off from losing it!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This looks like the final list!
I'll be sending the bait to saugeyetom in a day or so and he has agreed to start a new thread before he starts Fishing --gonna be tough waiting for this to start.
Good luck to everyone and Thanks for joining in the Madness
1 Saugeyetom
2 Estrong
3 Garhtr
4 Flannelcarp
5 dytmook
6 eatsleepfish
7. Brandonw
8 Ml1187
9 dlarrick
10 Smbhooker
11Aaron2012
12Catmangler
13 bmayhall
How about a side bet on when this ends, August 15th 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe competitive was the wrong word. After all everyone is a winner in this day and age lol How about rephrasing to a fun way to keep this going after everyone has fished it and allow for various lures to be used(assuming people want to continue). Just because someone has access to "bigger water" doesn't mean a thing just as using a boat doesn't mean you'll get bigger fish. Once again, just throwing ideas out there.
Is this a one and done type of thing? Catch 1 fish with it and send it off to the next guy?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Maybe competitive was the wrong word. After all everyone is a winner in this day and age lol How about rephrasing to a fun way to keep this going after everyone has fished it and allow for various lures to be used(assuming people want to continue). Just because someone has access to "bigger water" doesn't mean a thing just as using a boat doesn't mean you'll get bigger fish. Once again, just throwing ideas out there.
> Is this a one and done type of thing? Catch 1 fish with it and send it off to the next guy?


I think as long as everyone is honest...1 and done...fun.....I say no private ponds just because I have access to 2 and the bass in them are hogs. I usually just take kids there....a few other guys have access to them too. Also all fish should be ohio fish....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> This looks like the final list!
> I'll be sending the bait to saugeyetom in a day or so and he has agreed to start a new thread before he starts Fishing --gonna be tough waiting for this to start.
> Good luck to everyone and Thanks for joining in the Madness
> 1 Saugeyetom
> ...


One dollar each , bigest fish.....1 dollar each....smallest fish......


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

No money...Just fish it hard and post pics of fish with the lure. Should be a great thread and tons of fun. 

11Aarin2012 - expect a TON of smallmouth slime on it when u get it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree on the larger lure.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> No money...Just fish it hard and post pics of fish with the lure. Should be a great thread


 I agree, make it into a bet and guys will hang on to it longer and longer, might be years before this ends-- lol
I think it'll be fun enough just seeing what it'll produce.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> No money...Just fish it hard and post pics of fish with the lure. Should be a great thread and tons of fun.
> 
> 11Aarin2012 - expect a TON of smallmouth slime on it when u get it.


Sweet hopefully some of your smallie MOJO sticks with it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Aaron2012 said:


> Sweet hopefully some of your smallie MOJO sticks with it.


It'll be wore out and dull hooks by the time smb gets it


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

garhtr said:


> This looks like the final list!
> I'll be sending the bait to saugeyetom in a day or so and he has agreed to start a new thread before he starts Fishing --gonna be tough waiting for this to start.
> Good luck to everyone and Thanks for joining in the Madness
> 1 Saugeyetom
> ...


I'll step up and do the thread, since I was the first to "volunteer" for assistance duties. I'll fire that up sometime tonight.

I think we should just keep this as a social "karma" type of thing. The main idea was to fish a lure Garhtr found and then pass it around. I'm for using the found lure, and of course replacing it if you lose it. Since a lot of us fish together it would be easier if let's say, Tom and the kayak pirate crew started out with it. You guys could probably all catch fish with it on the same float in less than 30 minutes, lol. Then the lure could make it's way to some of the other Dayton/Centerville guys that fish with some of the Cincy guys, etc., and then get worked around as needed. I can see a lot of "group" outings with this lure as OGF guys who meet up and fish anyway would be able to fish it on the same run. Let's not cap the list or put a stop date to it. As more people find out they'll want to join in and I think that would be cool. If this worked out well almost everyone who's a regular would be able to fish this lure and catch something. Fishing any water is ok. The idea is to catch as many fish with this as possible and build the karma of this thing. Could you imagine the amount of hawgs this lure could pull in? And number of species! WOW! Creeks, Small and Big Rivers, Ponds, Lakes, Reservoirs, Bathtubs... The types of water this lure will see will be an amazing journey in itself. And the bonus of some OGF members being able to meet other members for the first time also.

We have an excellent group of dedicated anglers in the SW that are also good people. Being part of something like this just shows how amazing our fishing community is. Let's have fun with it!

Be Well and Fish Well, E...


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in for everything E just said. If this is open to everyone and just keeps getting passed I think the thread could be epic!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> It'll be wore out and dull hooks by the time smb gets it


 It's already got dull hooks and the back treble is now a double but it sure has a lucky look to it. 
Keeping it Fishing and moving it along any way possible is good with me.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

garhtr said:


> It's already got dull hooks and the back treble is now a double but it sure has a lucky look to it.
> Keeping it Fishing and moving it along any way possible is good with me.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


My most productive Saugeye lure ever was a Yozuri pins that was given to me by a complete stranger. This lure was scratched up pretty good, the front treble was bent out of wack, an the rear treble was also a deuce. This is how I'd gotten it. That lure had more character than any I'd ever seen. It is now retired with a broken bill, and has a permanent place in my tackle. If I go fishing, it's usually with me. The closest resemblance of a lucky charm I own. 

Given this lures character, I'd say leave it rough as to not damage it's "rich kharmal petina". Hone the hooks and fish! Just my humble opinion.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

garhtr said:


> When I get a little more time I'll start a new thread or if one of you gentleman aren't busy feel free to do so.
> 1 Saugeyetom
> 2 Estrong
> 3 Garhtr
> ...



I'm In if there's a spot open.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BMayhall said:


> I'm In if there's a spot open.


No problem you'll be 13, I think it's a concisess that we tale everyone and keep it going as long as possible.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> No problem you'll be 13, I think it's a concisess that we tale everyone and keep it going as long as possible.


 Flannels idea...we just can't break the chain......still need to meet on augest 12th for lunch


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, the new thread is up! Let's have fun with it. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Can any mod let us know what the other lure thread was taken down?


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

dytmook said:


> Chaminade Julienne


Tell Marcus Big Nasty says high. I played with Marcus for four years at UD


----------

